# How do I get composite TV-out with radeon?



## cabriofahrer (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi,

*D*oes anyone know the commands for activating composite-video and not S-video according to this explanation here? S-video gives a horrible output and I would like to try composite-video instead.

http://www.x.org/wiki/radeonTV


----------



## SirDice (Apr 10, 2012)

You do realize S-Video and composite-video are actually the same? The only difference is that the color info is separated on S-Video. They both produce the same horrible PAL/NTSC video signal.


----------



## cabriofahrer (Apr 11, 2012)

Well, I only know that years ago with different computers and with windows installed an dusing an S-video to scart cable, the picture was horrible when in the driver "S-video" was selected. BUt when I selected "composite" in the windows-driver, the image suddenly became quite good quality. This is why I'm asking

Anyway, right now in this situation I am using a 4-pin S-video to S-video cable, so would I actually need a 7-pin-cable? Does that maybe cause the problem?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 11, 2012)

cabriofahrer said:
			
		

> Anyway, right now in this situation I am using a 4-pin S-video to S-video cable, so would I actually need a 7-pin-cable? Does that maybe cause the problem?


S-Video is only 4 pins. But a good quality cable will go a long way. It is a high frequency analog signal after all.


----------

